# problem with start udev [SOLVED]

## waldauf

hi,

after start udev i have to wait 60 second and than i see this message in term:

```

Waiting for uevents to be processed ...

devadm settle timeout of 60 seconds reached, the event queue contains:

  'sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:07:08.0/net/eth0' [1526]

  'sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:01:00.0/net/wlan0' [1479]

```

Can somebody help me because i installed new openrc and now it is slower than before openrc :/.

ThanksLast edited by waldauf on Sat Jan 17, 2009 2:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la

# rc-update show

```

----------

## waldauf

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la
> ...

 

sir, yes sir ;]

there it is:

```

# cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la

sum 347

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  2320 16. led 17.40 .

drwxr-xr-x 72 root root  4680 17. led 01.28 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   811  3. pro 02.16 acpid

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6557 16. led 17.40 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  7469  4. pro 16.02 autofs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3402  3. pro 22.41 bluetooth

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3505  3. led 20.02 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1767  3. led 20.02 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540  2. pro 22.22 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   914  3. pro 02.34 cpufreqd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   986  3. pro 02.32 cpufrequtils

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1729  3. led 18.40 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   286  9. pro 01.25 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152  3. pro 02.06 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21  2. pro 20.13 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   807  3. led 20.02 devfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   627  3. pro 02.04 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660  2. led 19.30 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   320  3. led 20.02 dmesg

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547  3. pro 02.04 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   998  3. pro 03.12 dnsextd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2110  3. led 20.02 fsck

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    24  3. led 20.02 functions.sh -> //lib/rc/sh/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951  3. led 18.40 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1111  7. led 12.22 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547  2. pro 21.51 hddtemp

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2580 10. led 13.30 hibernate-cleanup

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   377  3. led 20.02 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2730  3. led 20.02 hwclock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   524  3. pro 17.27 ivman

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1813  3. led 20.02 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   389  3. led 20.02 killprocs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   970  3. pro 02.36 laptop_mode

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   693  3. led 20.02 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1951  3. led 20.02 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   845  3. pro 03.12 mdnsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1247  3. pro 03.12 mDNSResponderPosix

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1536  3. led 20.02 modules

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1013  3. led 20.02 mount-ro

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   739  3. led 20.02 mtab

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6  3. led 11.52 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 15177  3. led 20.02 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2074  3. led 20.02 netmount

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6  3. led 11.52 net.wlan0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3969  4. pro 16.06 nfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1084  4. pro 16.06 nfsmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566  3. led 19.31 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   723  3. led 20.02 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   760  6. pro 02.09 partimaged

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   995  4. pro 16.05 portmap

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1919  3. led 20.02 procfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   538  3. pro 13.44 pwcheck

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   569 17. čen  2008 pydoc-2.4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666  3. led 19.45 pydoc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304  3. led 17.47 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   592  3. led 20.02 root

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   552  4. pro 16.06 rpc.idmapd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   788  4. pro 16.06 rpc.pipefs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   858  4. pro 16.06 rpc.statd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558  3. led 18.21 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23  2. pro 20.13 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1133  3. pro 19.41 samba

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   525  3. pro 13.44 saslauthd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   623  3. led 20.02 savecache

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385  3. led 17.47 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   578  3. pro 19.30 slapd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   494  3. pro 19.30 slurpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2120 25. pro 19.39 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2114  3. pro 12.52 sshd~

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   601  3. led 20.02 swap

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   440  2. pro 22.46 syndaemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   376  3. led 20.02 sysctl

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1301  3. led 20.02 sysfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1894  2. pro 21.09 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   765  3. led 20.02 termencoding

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  4702  3. led 17.52 udev

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2579  3. led 17.52 udev-dev-tarball

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2491  3. led 17.52 udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   508  3. led 17.52 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   947  3. led 20.02 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530  2. pro 21.10 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1558 26. pro 13.25 vnc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5207  2. pro 22.25 xdm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   868  3. pro 19.30 xinetd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   598  3. led 12.44 xprint

```

```

# rc-update show

                  gpm |      default                                   battery

                  xdm |      default                                   battery

                 dbus |      default                                   battery

                 fsck | boot                                                  

                 mtab | boot                                                  

                 root | boot                                                  

                 sshd |      default                                   battery

                 swap | boot                                                  

                 udev |      default                                   battery

              keymaps | boot                                                  

                acpid |      default                                   battery

                devfs |                                 sysinit               

                dmesg |                                 sysinit               

                ivman |      default                                   battery

                local |      default          nonetwork                battery

            savecache |              shutdown                                 

           vixie-cron |      default                                   battery

    hibernate-cleanup | boot                                                  

            syslog-ng |      default                                   battery

           localmount | boot                                                  

          consolefont | boot                                                  

          laptop_mode |                                                battery

              modules | boot                                                  

             hostname | boot                                                  

             mount-ro |              shutdown                                 

               net.lo | boot                                                  

             net.eth0 |      default                                   battery

               procfs | boot                                                  

               sysctl | boot                                                  

              urandom | boot                                                  

             cpufreqd |      default                                   battery

         termencoding | boot                                                  

              hwclock | boot                                                  

             bootmisc | boot                                                  

            alsasound | boot                                                  

            killprocs |              shutdown

```

i tried remove 70-persistent-net.rules from /etc/udev/rules.d but without success.

----------

## d2_racing

Well, since I don't use OpenRc, are you sure that you made all the conversion with that document : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## waldauf

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Well, since I don't use OpenRc, are you sure that you made all the conversion with that document : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

 

i checked it again and all i did what is writed in Migration quide.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

waldauf,

```
udev |      default                                   battery
```

is close but not close enough.

udev has to start very early in the startup sequence as its needed to populate /dev before very much else can happen.

udev should be in the  sysinit runlevel only.

----------

## waldauf

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> waldauf,
> 
> ```
> udev |      default                                   battery
> ```
> ...

 

NeddySeagoon you are the man! Now i haven't any problems with alsamixer, master pty and others. Now all works alright.

Ad thanks to d2_racing too he had the right question.

----------

